# Does merino wool base layer need to be SKIN TIGHT to be effective?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It does not need to be skin tight although being skin tight is good because it wicks sweat better and keeps air from blowing between the layer and the skin.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Agreed it does not but it will wick better if you sweat. And it'll keep you warmer. Imo


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have merino wool skin tight wow just great. Less effective not tight?? :embarrased1: No idea.





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't wear any of my merino shit tightly... in fact, the merino stuff i have that fits tight i never wear.

baggy is comfy, and plenty warm. wicks fine. no itch.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i don't wear any of my merino shit tightly... in fact, the merino stuff i have that fits tight i never wear.
> 
> baggy is comfy, and plenty warm. wicks fine. no itch.


^this^

The layers you wear over the top of them will pretty much keep 'em up close & next to your body anyway! Your "baggy" layers will work just fine.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

skin tight baselayers for winter sport is failsauce compression underarmor football gym meathead mentality down the path of failure and bunched materials in your cracks. 

this includes the next to skin layer.

lots of guys love that shit.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> skin tight baselayers for winter sport is failsauce compression underarmor football gym meathead mentality down the path of failure and bunched materials in your cracks.
> 
> this includes the next to skin layer.
> 
> lots of guys love that shit.


.... and here come all the UA kooks.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> .... and here come all the UA kooks.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

<<< *prefers a basic *loose* lycra UA or Nike Drifit Tshirt and cotton boxers under his smartwool*


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> <<< *prefers a basic *loose* lycra UA or Nike Drifit Tshirt and cotton boxers under his smartwool*


I go full commando in my ninja suit.
Actually I wear spandex underpants for more support.:embarrased1:


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, glad it doesn't have to fit like that under Armour crap.
I don't sweat much, so the wicking isn't a big issue.
Staying warm is my concern.


----------

